# Atlas Towing



## 3PedalPassat (Mar 8, 2014)

Hey All,
Does anyone know how much it can tow or willing to make a guess based on something? I assume someone knows! lol opcorn:


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

5000 lbs according to VW Canada.


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

One of the techs from the dealership I work at is attending Atlas training this week. Today consisted of riding and driving and taking seats out and removing door panels and the console. They also climbed in, under and around the three that they had. Two were SEL's and one was an SE. All were V6's with AWD. Towing was confirmed to be 5000 lbs. All 3 had external trans coolers. He will check tomorrow on the 7-pin connectors and what they are wired to. The instructor was kind of vague but it sounded like if the factory tow package wasn't installed that the tow rating would only be 2000 lbs. I'm wondering if that includes both the 2.0l and the V6...

It was his opinion that prospective buyers shouldn't be worried about buying a first production year vehicle, as the technology and the platform really aren't that much different than some of VW's current tried and true models.

More info as soon as I get it.


----------



## jkopelc (Mar 1, 2017)

Thanks for the info

Although these questions are probably going to go off topic (and I think we already had a towing post a few weeks back) I've got a couple other things to ask

Were these production line vehicles?

You also mentioned they removed panels etc. Can you ask for their opinion on quality of those materials? ( as we had one poster comment about a LOT of hard plastic from an auto show vehicle that was locked but he managed to sit inside - so we weren't sure if it had all of the final materials)?

The SELs are supposed to have ambient lighting - does anyone know what this looks like (or any other vehicles in the lineup that have similar effect lighting?)

Anyone with any ideas when fuel economy numbers will be released (and what size gas tank will be included?)

Also what colors were the demos your techs saw as I am curious to see images of all of them in the flesh (so far since launch we have seen the yellow and grey. Then white with the intro of the r line and then red at the Chicago show. This weekend with the real world drives in Canada brought us silver (along with grey again). I am still hoping to see blue and black. Someone correct me if there's another colour that is in images to this point. 

Finally being that this will be my first VW (coming over from BMW as long as the quality is there and assuming it will have a less stiff and smoother ride) can anyone comment on VW packages and after market adds. My dilimma is I really want the look of the r line but don't want to lose the around view cameras from the mirrors. Could this be added aftermarket somehow of with VW the package you get is the package you get?

Thanks a bunch


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

jkopelc said:


> Also what colors were the demos your techs saw as I am curious to see images of all of them in the flesh (so far since launch we have seen the yellow and grey. Then white with the intro of the r line and then red at the Chicago show. This weekend with the real world drives in Canada brought us silver (along with grey again). I am still hoping to see blue and black. Someone correct me if there's another colour that is in images to this point.


You can see the available colours here https://vwmodels.ca/atlas/index.php?_ga=1.12839935.952958700.1473709208#360


----------



## utsava (Jun 5, 2002)

jkopelc said:


> Thanks for the info
> 
> The SELs are supposed to have ambient lighting - does anyone know what this looks like (or any other vehicles in the lineup that have similar effect lighting?)
> 
> Thanks a bunch


The SEL ambient lighting can be seen here at the 1:48 mark in an official VW video on the Atlas design: https://youtu.be/909hBosEhhQ?t=1m48s


----------



## jkopelc (Mar 1, 2017)

I know the website has colors - but they are all CGI images. Looking for real world images of the Atlas in any colors that we haven't seen yet.


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

Here's a little more info from today:

Tow package will have a bigger alternator and the 7-pin wiring is pre-installed, including a pigtail under the dash for the trailer brake controller.

He said that the interior fit & finish, soundproofing and materials used were up to par with the current product line. IMO, the SEL that I sat in in Chicago had the right combination of soft and hard-touch surfaces, the seats were comfortable and the layout was typical VW.

Gas tank is 18.5 gallons.

I forgot to ask what colors they had - I'll ask tomorrow.

In the "First Drive" video that was posted here, the reviewer said that the steering felt kind of vague or light. In the SEL (that I assume had the Technology Package) the steering feel is driver adjustable through what our tech called "driver preference" settings. He mentioned that multiple drivers would be able to set up their own vehicle preferences (radio stations, mirrors, etc.) through the infotainment touchscreen.

The dealership's general manager confirmed the 6 year/72,000 mile bumper-to-bumper warranty. He didn't mention corrosion or drivetrain above that.

Yesterday was ride and drive, drivetrain familiarization and interior component removal. Today was misc. Q&A, bumper removal and then vehicle reassembly.

LMK if you have any other questions that I might be able to ask him.


----------



## jkopelc (Mar 1, 2017)

One other question I can think of is regarding LED lighting. We know the taillights can be optioned with LED and that the headlights are LED with LED DRLs. However wondering about the rest of the lights:



What about the front turn signals? (are they likely the style of the previous gen Q7?)
Rear turn signals?
White backup lights?
Approach lighting?
Interior lighting? (when open door or for reading lights)

Thanks


----------



## utsava (Jun 5, 2002)

vwbugstuff said:


> Here's a little more info from today:
> 
> LMK if you have any other questions that I might be able to ask him.


Thanks for all this info. Great news about the warranty. 

Questions: 

1) Is ambient lighting only in the SEL, and is the color user selectable or keyed to the color of the car?

2) Do the rear USB ports offer CarPlay connection, or just the front ones?


----------



## jkopelc (Mar 1, 2017)

Although not the expert by any means...according to the Canadian order guide I have seen, the ambient lighting is ONLY an option on the highest level Execline (which is the SEL). As described in the guide "Ambient lighting (1st row doors / instrument panel / cupholders). No information provided regarding the color or options for changing it.

Also no info yet that I have seen which states which USB offers car play. However I would guess its only in the front (because if multiple devices were plugged in and charging, the infotainment system would not know which USB port should be the one to use for "car play"


----------



## JohnNS (Sep 21, 2015)

jkopelc said:


> I know the website has colors - but they are all CGI images. Looking for real world images of the Atlas in any colors that we haven't seen yet.


I matched them up to current VW offerings and checked the local dealer. Most are already available colours - I like the beige a lot (saw it on a Tiguan at the dealer).


----------



## 3PedalPassat (Mar 8, 2014)

*Thank you*

Wow - thanks for taking the time to put this up. I'm super happy to hear these things. Pre wired, coolers, etc. 

again thanks!

Scott


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

jkopelc said:


> One other question I can think of is regarding LED lighting. We know the taillights can be optioned with LED and that the headlights are LED with LED DRLs. However wondering about the rest of the lights:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They had two SEL's and one SE to play with. Black, grey and silver. I don't know which was which between the silver and grey, but the black was a fully loaded SEL.
Both SEL's had the digital cockpit.
The SE had regular gauges.

The black SEL had all exterior LED's. The interior and map lights were incandescent.

Ambient lighting was white.

I didn't ask about the rear USB ports - that would probably be something to ask your salesman. As posted above, I would imagine the back ones are for charging only.


----------



## utsava (Jun 5, 2002)

vwbugstuff said:


> They had two SEL's and one SE to play with. Black, grey and silver. I don't know which was which between the silver and grey, but the black was a fully loaded SEL.
> Both SEL's had the digital cockpit.
> The SE had regular gauges.


Thanks again. Does anyone know if all SELs are leather interior or if leather is a sub-option within SEL? I'd love to get a digital cockpit SEL, if there's a way to configure one under 40k, and leatherette is actually preferable for me to real leather.


----------



## jkopelc (Mar 1, 2017)

Thanks again vwbug for the great info. 

You mentioned you saw them in person? How did the paint on the black look? Any real world images of the exterior black? 

How was the leather in all of them? Black leather or any of the other color combos? Did you happen to see the interior in order to comment on soft material versus the plastics?


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

jkopelc said:


> Thanks again vwbug for the great info.
> 
> You mentioned you saw them in person? How did the paint on the black look? Any real world images of the exterior black?
> 
> How was the leather in all of them? Black leather or any of the other color combos? Did you happen to see the interior in order to comment on soft material versus the plastics?



I wasn't there - it was training for one of our dealer techs so I can't comment on the black.

As for the interiors, I think his thoughts were pretty similar to what I posted earlier.

One of our sales guys is going for sales/driver training on March 23rd. I'll ask him to take some more pics and pick his brain afterwards too.


----------



## Drive by (Mar 13, 2017)

*5000 but how much payload?*

Any GVW, GVCWR numbers yet? IE how much payload and or real life tongue weight? I presume it's a 500 as a start, but if there is no payload left in the loaded up versions (leather and all those toys/tech are heavy) then maybe you can't actually tow a 5000# trailer after all.


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

The Mfr. rep brought a Platinum Grey SEL with digital cockpit and Fender to the dealership today for the employees to crawl around. It had the black 20" wheels with Continental 255/50(or55)/20 tires with a 105T load rating.

Interior dome/map lights looked to be incandescent and it had the black interior with the second row bench seat.

I checked to see if the wiring for the trailer connector was there and it was.

I noticed a couple of gas receipts in the console, so I asked the rep what his "real world" gas mileage was and he said he was averaging 19-20 mpg in combined city/highway driving.

The sunroof was open and it has a pretty substantial wind deflector. I got busy and wasn't able to check for the info stickers on the door pillar or gas door. I took an open sunroof pic and I'll try to post it later.


----------



## Canthoney (Aug 5, 2012)

vwbugstuff said:


> The Mfr. rep brought a Platinum Grey SEL with digital cockpit and Fender to the dealership today for the employees to crawl around. It had the black 20" wheels with Continental 255/50(or55)/20 tires with a 105T load rating.
> 
> Interior dome/map lights looked to be incandescent and it had the black interior with the second row bench seat.
> 
> ...


Was the SEL or top trim interior hard plasticky? Or is the lower trims more so? Im concerned the quality isn't as nice other VWs. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

Canthoney said:


> Was the SEL or top trim interior hard plasticky? Or is the lower trims more so? Im concerned the quality isn't as nice other VWs.



I can't speak for the S or SE, but the SEL's that I've been in are up to par with other SEL's in VW's current product offerings. Soft where it's supposed to be soft and hard where you want it to be hard.


----------



## jkopelc (Mar 1, 2017)

Thought I would post another video which shows a couple things. Although the sales guy doesn't tell us any new info, there's couple things I picked up on

https://youtu.be/5s-6R6pxv50

1) The interior has the new golden oak / black leather two tone combination. Although VW has some other two tone combos this is the first time golden oak has been offered as a color and this video gives a good real world preview of that. 

2) After watching this video there seems to be some inconsistency in the interior lighting which is likely due to the pre production models. A previous poster had mentioned that the interior had incandescent dome / map lights. In this video you can clearly see that. However in the rear seats you can actually see a bright white led light in the headliner. So tough to say which light will predominate - however I would like to assume that they will make it consistent (but maybe someone can prove me wrong with regard to what VW does)

3) When the tail gate is closed you can also notice the rear LED licence plate lights

4) In the front cup holders you can see the LED light which is part of the ambient lighting system. However I would have expected to be able to see that same tone / hue of light along the dash which is not visible (so again perhaps not part of this pre production model yet)

All in all another nice video to note a few things as long as you can handle the guys attempt at humor.


----------



## jkopelc (Mar 1, 2017)

One other video which maybe only complicates things further. 

This shows the VW Terramont. Does anyone remember where it is built? Same plant as the Atlas? Around the 1 min mark you can actually see a number of differences to our pre production atlas. 

LED fog lights are seen along with LED horizontal lights (day time running maybe? Which are in addition to the signature lighting) LED signal lights in front and rear. 

Not sure what if any of this exists or carry's over to the Atlas

https://youtu.be/8QMI8k6JIDY


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

jkopeic,

Excellent observations in the video and I definitely dig the two-tone!!!


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

jkopelc said:


> One other video which maybe only complicates things further.
> 
> This shows the VW Terramont. Does anyone remember where it is built? Same plant as the Atlas?



I assume that the Teramont is the Chinese name for the Atlas.


Addendum:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Volkswagen_Atlas

https://www.forbes.com/sites/tychod...he-guangzhou-auto-show-in-china/#13ccb5243a90

http://www.carnewschina.com/2017/03...-will-hit-the-chinese-car-market-on-march-22/


----------



## jkopelc (Mar 1, 2017)

Yep. It's the Chinese version (and maybe for Russia)

Wasn't sure if it was being built in the US or elsewhere though? Maybe not the best video for a comparison as I start watching it further (cover over the cupholder, physical buttons around the infotainment). 

But I definitely loved the front turn signals along with the white colored fog lights. The rear turn signals and bright white back up leds were pretty sweet too. 

Hoping our Atlas gets decked out with all the same led lighting but tough to say as of yet.


----------



## jkopelc (Mar 1, 2017)

One more video for the day. If you check out the grey Atlas around the 52 second mark, it actually flashes a row of lights under the main headlights (at the camera operator I am presuming?) They appear to be white led exterior lights. We already have the DRLs and the auto headlights are actually on at this point in the video (likely due to lower outdoor lighting). So if there is anyone out there that can answer I would be curious to know. These lights would appear to match with the Chinese Terramont version (and I am still assuming that the signal lights are even lower than the flashed lights in this video) The signals look like they could defintely fit in the lowest part of the headlight housing (especially since the bumper has a small indentation for the headlight to extend lower)

Thoughts? Or expert opinions?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zvrfP0EY18A


----------



## wke (Mar 19, 2017)

jkopelc said:


> One more video for the day. If you check out the grey Atlas around the 52 second mark, it actually flashes a row of lights under the main headlights (at the camera operator I am presuming?) They appear to be white led exterior lights. We already have the DRLs and the auto headlights are actually on at this point in the video (likely due to lower outdoor lighting). So if there is anyone out there that can answer I would be curious to know. These lights would appear to match with the Chinese Terramont version (and I am still assuming that the signal lights are even lower than the flashed lights in this video) The signals look like they could defintely fit in the lowest part of the headlight housing (especially since the bumper has a small indentation for the headlight to extend lower)
> 
> Thoughts? Or expert opinions?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zvrfP0EY18A


The turn signals seem to be the same as the DRLs for the US version, i.e. the DRLs turn orange for turn signal - See video at http://wdef.com/2016/11/01/volkswagen-unveils-atlas-suv-chattanooga-plant-employees/


----------



## utsava (Jun 5, 2002)

jkopelc said:


> One more video for the day. If you check out the grey Atlas around the 52 second mark, it actually flashes a row of lights under the main headlights (at the camera operator I am presuming?) They appear to be white led exterior lights. We already have the DRLs and the auto headlights are actually on at this point in the video (likely due to lower outdoor lighting). So if there is anyone out there that can answer I would be curious to know. These lights would appear to match with the Chinese Terramont version (and I am still assuming that the signal lights are even lower than the flashed lights in this video) The signals look like they could defintely fit in the lowest part of the headlight housing (especially since the bumper has a small indentation for the headlight to extend lower)
> 
> Thoughts? Or expert opinions?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zvrfP0EY18A


Interesting find. Are those the "hi-beams"? He flashed them like someone would flash their hi-beams.


----------



## jkopelc (Mar 1, 2017)

I really don't know. That's what confuses me. I agree that the quickness that they are flashed with is very similar to high beams. 

I would make a guess that the low and high beams are located beside each other above the signature / DRL / U shaped leds (much like most other halogen and bi xenon systems have been set up). However as we all know with led lighting it allows many more different combinations and configurations that we are not used to seeing. Keep in mind we also have Acura vehicles which have 3 or 4 led elements per headlight. 

The other confusing thing is that in a few parts of the video the vehicle has the headlights on and it appears both parts of the headlight housing are on at the same time.

At this point we might just have to wait for the vehicles to hit dealerships or for the official media test drives. I am still waiting to also see the front and rear signal lights as mentioned. In all of these videos no one has made a turn yet !!!

PS not sure who the mod is here or if we we can move posts but there are a ton of posts in a towing thread that could probably be moved under their own topic


----------



## JohnNS (Sep 21, 2015)

jkopelc said:


> I really don't know. That's what confuses me. I agree that the quickness that they are flashed with is very similar to high beams.
> 
> I would make a guess that the low and high beams are located beside each other above the signature / DRL / U shaped leds (much like most other halogen and bi xenon systems have been set up). However as we all know with led lighting it allows many more different combinations and configurations that we are not used to seeing. Keep in mind we also have Acura vehicles which have 3 or 4 led elements per headlight.
> 
> ...



From what I've seen most people don't use turn signals anyway :laugh:


----------



## jkopelc (Mar 1, 2017)

@ WKE

Great find! Certainly helps clear up a few things. Definitely seems that the DRL's will switch from white to orange / amber when the signal light is on.


----------



## jkopelc (Mar 1, 2017)

*Ambient lighting*

First look of the interior ambient lighting along the dash and door panels. Although there's exterior light present you can still see the soft glow of the ambient lighting once the front door is opened. 

https://youtu.be/DOmxr4Hi5O8


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

*Towing*

"The Volkswagen Atlas can be easily configured with either 2000 or 5000 lb. towing options, allowing the driver to confidently and securely tow a wide variety of recreational options ranging from trailers to boats."


So, I'm going to assume, 

without tow package = 2000 lbs.

with tow package = 5000 lbs.

And, from my other thread, it looks like you will have to get an SEL or SEL premium to get the trailer towing package...


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

Drive by said:


> Any GVW, GVCWR numbers yet? IE how much payload and or real life tongue weight? I presume it's a 500 as a start, but if there is no payload left in the loaded up versions (leather and all those toys/tech are heavy) then maybe you can't actually tow a 5000# trailer after all.



SEL Premium V6 AWD

GVWR 5997 lbs. with 255/50R20 XL tires at 35 psi cold

8Jx20 Rims

GAWR Front 2954 lbs.
GAWR Rear 3153 lbs.

"The combined weight of occupants and cargo should never exceed 1213 lbs."

Tow ratings are 5000 lbs. with the towing package and 2000 lbs. without.


----------



## Drive by (Mar 13, 2017)

vwbugstuff said:


> SEL Premium V6 AWD
> 
> GVWR 5997 lbs. with 255/50R20 XL tires at 35 psi cold
> 
> ...


thanks, that feels about right. So assuming a 10% tongue weight you can take ~700# of people and stuff. So put the coolers in the boat :laugh:


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

I just cannot believe that VW did not offer at least 300lb/ft torque in this car. Unless they are planning newer engine later.


----------



## jkopelc (Mar 1, 2017)

Just since this thread has become a quasi lighting and towing thread...

Finally found a video of the rear turn signals. The Atlas appears to be a lower model and the quality isn't the best but at roughly the 20 second and 4:20 second mark you can see the rear amber turn signals. Looks like a two bulb signal with one above and the other below the rear horizontal chrome strip. 

Not sure what the LED tail light version will look like. Hoping that the rear LED lights will be full LED (turn and back up lights included and not just brake lights as we have seen so far). Also unsure if it might look anything like the terramont lights in the video posted above?


----------



## jkopelc (Mar 1, 2017)

Video I was referring too

https://youtu.be/l2jKHjWbaMk


----------



## 3PedalPassat (Mar 8, 2014)

*Thank you*



jkopelc said:


> Video I was referring too
> 
> https://youtu.be/l2jKHjWbaMk


nice find. Thanks


----------



## stevehayes01 (Aug 5, 2005)

*Real world towing experiences?*

Hi , as the title says does anyone here tow? I am looking for real world reviews on towing. Weight , tongue weight etc....

Looking at about a 3500lb dry trailer with a tongue weight of 375 or so.


----------



## RiveraE (Dec 7, 2016)

*Towing*

Hello all,

My wife and I just purchased a 2018 SE w/technology. I just have a couple questions. 

1. Has anyone hauled another car with it?

2. What are some tow hitches to buy?

3. Looking to do some VAG-COM tweaks but can’t find any online.

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bajan01 (Nov 26, 2001)

RiveraE said:


> 3. Looking to do some VAG-COM tweaks but can’t find any online.


I disabled auto start/stop by changing the voltage setting from 7.6V to 12.1V.


----------



## liquidzoo (Jan 30, 2018)

I don't know if there are ways around this, but I was told that the factory installed hitch has a rating of 5000 lbs, but an aftermarket hitch only has a 2000 lb capacity. I'm not sure why that is the case, but that's what I was told.

Something to keep in mind if you are wanting to tow a car.


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

good info here:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8727530-Tow-hitch-wiring-harness


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

and here as well.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8694065-Ross-Tech-VCDS-support-and-DIY-for-the-Atlas


----------



## nottusyor (Apr 4, 2016)

From factory, the Atlas is equipped with an upgraded radiator and alternator as well as a 7 pin wiring harness so you can use trailer brakes. An aftermarket hitch or one installed by the dealership is only rated for 2k because it only has a 5 pin connector and a normal radiator and alternator.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

A simple search of this forum will yield a lengthy thread on VAGCOM mods (VCDS). Also some goodies under "OBDEleven".

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

nottusyor said:


> From factory, the Atlas is equipped with an upgraded radiator and alternator as well as a 7 pin wiring harness so you can use trailer brakes. An aftermarket hitch or one installed by the dealership is only rated for 2k because it only has a 5 pin connector and a normal radiator and alternator.


This is what I understand as well but does anyone have anything proving this?


----------



## nottusyor (Apr 4, 2016)

KarstGeo said:


> This is what I understand as well but does anyone have anything proving this?


I sell VW's and had a customer wondering about the differences so after sitting down with my service manager and all the training videos we have to watch, these are the differences we discovered.


----------



## 0macman0 (Nov 6, 2017)

I think if you are wanting to tow a car with this, or anything near the maximum tow capacity, you are going to be up against the 500 lb tongue weight restriction and the rear gross axle weight. With a loaded car (occupants and cargo) you might not have too much more weight capacity in the rear end for tongue weight. I haven’t been to the scales though to confirm yet, but with 5 occupants, luggage, and a 200 lb tongue weight, I felt pretty maxed out. Engine has plenty of power for towing though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IRHutch (Jun 5, 2018)

*Are the towing numbers right for the The VW Atlas*

You can not just go by what it says next to the hitch or what it says on the brochure you need to dig into the owners manual where you find the following:

First if you do not get the factory installed hitch, according to VW you are restricted to 2,000 lbs regardless of what engine and drive choices you make and there is no dealer installed option that can change this.

You have to look at the combined total weight restrictions which includes the trailer and its contents as well as the Atlas and its contents. 

For vehicles with the Factory installed 5,000lbs Hitch with 4 motion the combined tow restriction is 10,150 lbs. Subtract the weight of your Atlas (5,997) and total possible contents passenger, gear ect. (1,213 lbs) and you are left with only 2,940 lbs.
Evan without considering the load inside the Atlas you still only have 4,153 left for the trailer. 

Without the Factory Hitch and with 4 motion the restriction is 7990, less the Atlas leaves you with 1993, but you have to subtract from that the contents of the atlas. 

Of course if your Atlas is driven by a light weight Jockey with no gear it can tow more than if you are bringing the family. 

Max tongue weight is 500 lbs.

Going by real world conditions with a vehicle loaded with people, gear and a trailer loaded with associated gear like batteries, lp tank, water, ect. I doubt the Atlas can carry the small Airstream trailer they show in the brochure without violating the restrictions listed in the owners manual. I hope I made a mistake somewhere but I don't think I did, check your Atlas manual and see.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

How is this news? It is just like every other vehicle.


----------



## Mitch82 (Oct 15, 2018)

This is really interesting. I wish someone with good knowledge here can inform us more about this.

I have the SEL-P 4 motion, so 5000 lbs for trail hitch. I didn't purchase the car for towing, but I may consider a small trailer in the future...

Seems like I will have to get a lot of info about it.


----------



## wsutard1 (Dec 28, 2018)

Looks like you are using the wrong curb weight for the vehicle which is giving you a lower towing capacity. 
Atlas w/factory towing hitch and 4Motion combined Towing weight: 10150 lbs
Atlas SEL Curb Weight: 4502 lbs
Towing Capacity without passengers: 5648 lbs
648 lbs left for passengers and gear.


----------



## huntrm (Sep 18, 2018)

*Thank you*

Thank you. Very informative post and gives one pause before doing too much on the towing. 

On the tongue weight, any insight or guidance from personal experience (my question is open to everyone)? 

I have a great motorcycle carrier that relies solely on the tongue weight - the full, fluid-filled weight of my bike is 260-270lbs. Gonna have to weigh the carrier to see how much that amount is.

My previous vehicle had a 600lb tongue weight, so I'm hoping to be able to still carry this bike.

Thanks.


----------



## Scott Evil (Aug 21, 2002)

We have not pulled out camper yet, however after experience with our Q5 (2.0T Quattro), I an assure you the Atlas should be able to handle towing the trailer in the Ad. Our Q5 was rated at 4400 pounds and 440 tongue weight. Our camper is 2989 pounds (dry weight) with a tongue weight of 400 pounds. I don’t know how much that Airstream weighs but most single axle campers are under 3500 pounds.

Add a brake controller and sway controller. You will be fine.


----------



## Drive by (Mar 13, 2017)

RTFM I believe no sway system is permitted. That alone would scare me away from towing a brick like TT. Boat? sure but not a tongue heavy TT.

Passenger class tires vs hard sidewall heavier ply tires means you have risk of sway in sidewalls. For any serious (IE regular or long distance/mountain) towing not sure I’d be pushing any of the posted limits. 2x per year or short/flat distances? Sure.

This is a people hauler, not a payload king or tow master. Heck put 7 fat people and you can exceed payload . They’d fit square foot wise but not weight wise.


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

Drive by said:


> RTFM I believe no sway system is permitted. That alone would scare me away from towing a brick like TT. Boat? sure but not a tongue heavy TT.



Sway Control is allowed but a Weight Distribution Hitch is not.

We run a Husky friction bar sway control on our Jayco travel trailer with excellent results.


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

IRHutch said:


> Going by real world conditions with a vehicle loaded with people, gear and a trailer loaded with associated gear like batteries, lp tank, water, ect. I doubt the Atlas can carry the small Airstream trailer they show in the brochure without violating the restrictions listed in the owners manual. I hope I made a mistake somewhere but I don't think I did, check your Atlas manual and see.




The base weight of the Airstream Sport 16RB (with propane and batteries) is 2860 lbs. Tongue weight is 378 lbs. Prices start at $47,900 (ouch).


----------



## Brother_Bluto (Dec 5, 2018)

Keep in mind that you need to factor in people and whatever else you load in the Atlas as well. IMO, basic towing safety would leave a 20% gap between the actual tongue weight and the rated value. I have seen small vehicles get owned trailers and in some dangerous situation. For me, I will be sticking to the bike rack or the utility trailer going to the dump. Anything else will be towed with the truck. To each and their own though... but I would recommend to anyone towing a trailer that you learn how to use the CAT scales at truck stops (they have an app for Android & Apple phones that make it a snap) and know your weights when you are loaded up, full tank, hitched up and heading out.


----------



## Scott Evil (Aug 21, 2002)

Drive by said:


> RTFM I believe no sway system is permitted. That alone would scare me away from towing a brick like TT. Boat? sure but not a tongue heavy TT.
> 
> Passenger class tires vs hard sidewall heavier ply tires means you have risk of sway in sidewalls. For any serious (IE regular or long distance/mountain) towing not sure I’d be pushing any of the posted limits. 2x per year or short/flat distances? Sure.
> 
> This is a people hauler, not a payload king or tow master. Heck put 7 fat people and you can exceed payload . They’d fit square foot wise but not weight wise.


Thank you. I did. As Kirk noted, sway control is not the same as weight distribution. In fact towing without sway control would increase the risk you note above. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott Evil (Aug 21, 2002)

vwbugstuff said:


> The base weight of the Airstream Sport 16RB (with propane and batteries) is 2860 lbs. Tongue weight is 378 lbs. Prices start at $47,900 (ouch).


I will tell you it is a very, very nice travel trailer. If I had the cash, I would have looked for one. They can be had new in the low $30s. Lots of margin in RVs. Our Clipper was about 1/3 that and with the wear and tear my kids put on it, it was a better deal.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IRHutch (Jun 5, 2018)

wsutard1 said:


> Looks like you are using the wrong curb weight for the vehicle which is giving you a lower towing capacity.
> Atlas w/factory towing hitch and 4Motion combined Towing weight: 10150 lbs
> Atlas SEL Curb Weight: 4502 lbs
> Towing Capacity without passengers: 5648 lbs
> 648 lbs left for passengers and gear.


Sorry my bad, I used the gross vehicle weight rating which would already include passengers and maximum cargo instead of curb weight. Still for a margin of safety it is not a bad idea to consider your Atlas to be a max loaded vehicle when subtracting from the combined towing weight to get your tow capacity. Doing so would give you around 4,200 pounds. There is also in the VW manual separate numbers for trailers with trailer brakes and without.


----------



## EBrake (Sep 19, 2004)

*Towing Capacity*

I have been following these towing threads and noticed that the 19's have more towing packages available. I scoped out the local dealer today and all the SEL's had trailer connectors and hitches. Similarly almost all the SE models had the trailer hitch installed (no connector however). When I 've looked at the 2018 models, there were almost never any SE models with the tow package installed.

Has anyone identified the larger alternator and trans cooler in vehicles with "tow packages"? I can't imagine your are getting all that for the additional $550 listed on the sticker. Do all the 19's have a oil cooler and upgraded alternator?


----------



## propwash (May 14, 2019)

*Can my Atlas tow this? (Yamaha SX 210)*

Hello, 1st post here. 

Owner of a 2017 Atlas V6 SE, with 2WD. I'm looking into buying a used Yahama SX 210 bowrider from a friend, really good bang for the buck. 

My concern is tow capacity of course. 

*Yamaha SX 210*
3,100 dry
50gals fuel = 350lb
Estimate trailer = 1,100 lb
So we're looking at roughly 4,500 and change. Plus battery and who knows what else.

My Atlas does NOT include the tow package, and I'm thinking of going aftermarket with tow hitch, tranny radiator, lighting, etc. 

I think I'm answering my own question, it looks like this is way beyond the Atlas' capabilities, but I'd love to hear from other members on what they've towed so i can rule it out once and for all. 
If it helps, I'm in Florida (flatlands), and lots of muddy, slippery ramps here so the 2WD doesn't help. I just want to know if the power/tranny/frame can handle roughly 4,500 lb. I think it comes with a Class III trailer.


----------



## alombard (Apr 24, 2019)

*Can my Atlas tow this? (Yamaha SX 210)*

With the factory installed tow hitch this would be a bit close to the limit for my liking personally. 

So yeah I’d say it’s not a good idea at all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## propwash (May 14, 2019)

Ok, so presuming I find a boat with a comfortable range (~3.5k total), is it true that if I install a non-factory hitch, will that potentially void my warranty if any tranny or suspension issues crop up? I've only got 13k miles and based on my usage I see a couple more years under warranty. 

If that's the case how do other folks get around this issue? It would suck if the ONLY option is the factory tow kit.


----------



## alombard (Apr 24, 2019)

Typically - the factory tow packages includes an upgraded transmission cooling system and the tow package is part of the car frame. 

Aftermarket towing of packages are bolted to the frame I believe - so can tow less. 

This his why most folks pay for the tow package upfront if they need it as it can’t really be added later (at least not for the same factory capacity). 

FYI - I know the know the manual outlines limits for aftermarket tow packages - if memory serves it’s in the 1500 to 2000lb range (but you’d need to confirm). 

Sorry for the bad news. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## propwash (May 14, 2019)

Geez, that type of news really sunk the boat, lol. 

I've read in a couple of threads on other forums about "weight distribution" hitches, which hypothetically will allow for a smaller spread between the tow capacity and the actual tow weight, and puts less stress on the vehicle. 

Any truth to that?


----------



## alombard (Apr 24, 2019)

propwash said:


> Geez, that type of news really sunk the boat, lol.
> 
> I've read in a couple of threads on other forums about "weight distribution" hitches, which hypothetically will allow for a smaller spread between the tow capacity and the actual tow weight, and puts less stress on the vehicle.
> 
> Any truth to that?


No magic - None of these can change the towing capacity. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

I honestly wouldn't tow any boat with a FWD atlas. Even if it has the tow package. FWD + slippery boat ramp is just asking for trouble. Then add the weight of the trailer and tongue weight on the rear which takes more weight off of the front wheels. You're guaranteed to get stuck. 

Apparently weight distribution isnt recommended on any VW or Audi. Absolutely crazy IMO but I guess there's a reason for everything. Only weight distribution would pick up the rear of the atlas and put more weight on the front axle. But even then - that won't help too much when pulling a boat out of the water on a boat ramp. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## alombard (Apr 24, 2019)

D3Audi said:


> I honestly wouldn't tow any boat with a FWD atlas. Even if it has the tow package. FWD + slippery boat ramp is just asking for trouble. Then add the weight of the trailer and tongue weight on the rear which takes more weight off of the front wheels. You're guaranteed to get stuck.
> 
> Apparently weight distribution isnt recommended on any VW or Audi. Absolutely crazy IMO but I guess there's a reason for everything. Only weight distribution would pick up the rear of the atlas and put more weight on the front axle. But even then - that won't help too much when pulling a boat out of the water on a boat ramp.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Fully agree. 

The crazy thing is that anti sway isn’t recommended by VW either!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

alombard said:


> Fully agree.
> 
> The crazy thing is that anti sway isn’t recommended by VW either!
> 
> ...


I think it's all marketing with VW's tow ratings. VW wants to advertise that it can tow. They have ads of the atlas towing an airstream on Facebook all the time - but to be honest there is no way in h**l I would tow a travel trailer like that without weight distribution or anti sway. No sane person would. The only limitations the atlas has are those rules in the owners manual. Atlas is perfectly capable of towing 5000lbs IMO - the same VR6 in the old Touareg was rated for 7700lbs! But without using weight distribution and anti sway on the Atlas - it really limits what you can tow.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

D3Audi said:


> I honestly wouldn't tow any boat with a FWD atlas. Even if it has the tow package. FWD + slippery boat ramp is just asking for trouble. Then add the weight of the trailer and tongue weight on the rear which takes more weight off of the front wheels. You're guaranteed to get stuck.


Here's a video to add onto what I said earlier lol 
https://youtu.be/gSmsqB2zJmc

And then if you end up needing help getting the 2WD vehicle up a boat ramp - so you have someone tow you. It could result in this. LOL
https://youtu.be/gzVSjLwApYs

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## tbgti (Oct 23, 2017)

*What are you Towing?*

Would like to hear about your experience using the Atlas as a tow vehicle. Hopefully this thread will help others get a good idea on what is comfortable from a towing standpoint. I’ll start. 

2018 SEL VR6 FWD (factory tow package) w/ 20” wheels. Tokonsha Prodigy P3 brake controller. 

2011 Jayco 1207 (2000 lbs) pop up camper. 

Towed all throughout the Midwest (1000-1500 miles in total). I could barely tell that it was behind the Atlas. Not even close to a challenge. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## macaddict (Oct 12, 2014)

3500 GVWR pop up camper


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alombard (Apr 24, 2019)

*What are you Towing?*

We just completed a 2 week trip with over 5500km throughout eastern Canada on (at times) some of the worst logging roads imaginable to get to some Camp sites (as well as getting lost). 

The Atlas was very capable of pulling our travel trailer up the huge inclines of Fundy and Cape Breton Highlands National Parks in Canada. 

Payload: 3300 lbs Coachmen Apex + 400 lbs or so in cargo, plus a full load in the car and a Great Dane. 

2018 VR6 FWD (factory tow package)- Tokonsha Prodigy P3 brake controller. 
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bad Mojo (Jul 31, 2002)

*Towing research and SAE J2807*

Does anyone know if Volkswagen uses the SAE J2807 process to determine their tow ratings?

If they do, I feel like this gives a little more credence to their tow ratings.


----------



## Chris4789 (Nov 29, 2017)

*A few other items to consider.*

Besides what you mention as part of the factory tow package, don’t forget the other items included: 180A Alternator to power the extra lights (vs. 150A), different cooling Fan/Motor and no frontend active shutters to increase air flow.

Having had multiple tow vehicles, IMO you are so far outside the safe/reasonable guidelines that it is a bad idea to make this work.


----------



## Pnvwfun (Jan 22, 2018)

I have towed a 4500 lb boat and trailer with my factory tow package and 4-Motion. It does okay for towing this load occasionally. But you would need 4-Motion to pull it out of the water.


----------



## diesel_sipper (Feb 22, 2018)

I have the factory tow hitch, but it doesn't say anything about a towing package with larger alternator or cooler on the brochure or window sticker. Anyone have any idea if it was listed anywhere?


----------



## Cochise_82 (Apr 24, 2018)

*Towing questions/opinions*

Me and my wife have an Atlas SE with tech package. We also have the tow package and I wanted to see how it's going for everyone else that uses there’s for towing. 

We are looking for a Camper that weighs around 3000-3500, dry weight. What is everyone's experiences with towing so far?

Anyone using a Weight distributing hitch? Yes, I know it's not recommended but I've seen some people state they are using them anyways. How are those holding up?

Also, anyonuse air-bag assist kits for the rear?


----------



## Chris4789 (Nov 29, 2017)

diesel_sipper said:


> I have the factory tow hitch, but it doesn't say anything about a towing package with larger alternator or cooler on the brochure or window sticker. Anyone have any idea if it was listed anywhere?


Here is a link to another Towing related thread and my post #2 where I have links to several documents relating to what I was able to gather regarding the Tow Package components. 
https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...ission-Cooler-on-SE&p=113102225#post113102225


----------



## CarolinaSmoke (Jun 12, 2020)

We towed a Forest River travel trailer around 600 miles this weekend. Around 4200 lb dry weight, 500 lb hitch weight. Used a Curt Echo brake controller which worked great. I flipped the hitch after this photo was taken to get the trailer angle correct. There was a bit of sag in the rear end but didn't handle terribly. Hardly any sway, and no other issues. Got around 12 MPG the entire way which was the worst part of the whole deal. 2019 SEL with factory tow package.


----------



## gthoffman (Oct 27, 2014)

CarolinaSmoke said:


> We towed a Forest River travel trailer around 600 miles this weekend. Around 4200 lb dry weight, 500 lb hitch weight. Used a Curt Echo brake controller which worked great. I flipped the hitch after this photo was taken to get the trailer angle correct. There was a bit of sag in the rear end but didn't handle terribly. Hardly any sway, and no other issues. Got around 12 MPG the entire way which was the worst part of the whole deal. 2019 SEL with factory tow package.


You have great timing! We’ve settled on a Coachmen Apex Nano 194BHS and I have been hoping folks w TTs would post pics. The 194 weighs about 400 less and has a lower tongue weight so I’m hoping for less sag, but glad to hear it wasn’t terrifying. 

I don’t have a brake controller (yet), how crucial do you think it is? I don’t know enough about them honestly, so I’ve got some reading up to do. 

Anyways, awesome to see, once we commit to purchase (picking it was hard enough, now we gotta find one available...) I’m gonna need to make sure Frank (our SEL-P) is set up.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

gthoffman said:


> I don’t have a brake controller (yet), how crucial do you think it is? I don’t know enough about them honestly, so I’ve got some reading up to do.


Trailer brakes are required by law if you have a tandem axle trailer (more than 3000lbs). But it’s good practice to have trailer brakes and a controller if you’re towing more than about 1500lbs/750kg with a passenger vehicle (like the atlas). 750kg is the requirement for trailer brakes in Europe so that’s what I’m basing that logic off of. But for what you want to tow you definitely need them by law. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JBkr (Jun 18, 2018)

gthoffman said:


> CarolinaSmoke said:
> 
> 
> > We towed a Forest River travel trailer around 600 miles this weekend. Around 4200 lb dry weight, 500 lb hitch weight. Used a Curt Echo brake controller which worked great. I flipped the hitch after this photo was taken to get the trailer angle correct. There was a bit of sag in the rear end but didn't handle terribly. Hardly any sway, and no other issues. Got around 12 MPG the entire way which was the worst part of the whole deal. 2019 SEL with factory tow package.
> ...


I'm picking up an Apex 193BHS tomorrow, it should be a piece of cake. Further up this thread, someone put a post showing what wires go to which, for the pre-installed wiring harness to the controller. Easy install, other then mondays 33°c heat.


----------



## gthoffman (Oct 27, 2014)

JBkr said:


> I'm picking up an Apex 193BHS tomorrow, it should be a piece of cake. Further up this thread, someone put a post showing what wires go to which, for the pre-installed wiring harness to the controller. Easy install, other then mondays 33°c heat.


Sounds great [mention]JBkr [/mention], post pics! I’m curious at the vehicle sag w that baby on there...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JBkr (Jun 18, 2018)

gthoffman said:


> JBkr said:
> 
> 
> > I'm picking up an Apex 193BHS tomorrow, it should be a piece of cake. Further up this thread, someone put a post showing what wires go to which, for the pre-installed wiring harness to the controller. Easy install, other then mondays 33°c heat.
> ...


I measured about a 2" squat at the rear wheel. That was with no cargo, and a full water tank. I can't figure out the pictures on here.


----------



## gthoffman (Oct 27, 2014)

JBkr said:


> I measured about a 2" squat at the rear wheel. That was with no cargo, and a full water tank. I can't figure out the pictures on here.


Good data, that water probably added significant weight to the tongue, maybe? I am not sure where the tanks are in those TTs. 

If you use Tapatalk (app) you can upload a single pic for free, otherwise you have to use a hosting service, then link to the pics. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JBkr (Jun 18, 2018)

Interesting fuel economy after the first 2 tow's (3900-4400ish lbs) 16.x l/100km @ 110-115km/h, but dropped to 20.x l/100km going 90km/h. It didn't get past 7th gear at the lower speed, but it still goes against common practice that faster uses more gas. Lots more towing next week.

Anyone else have any similar findings? I was pretty happy with the 16, not so much at 20. Not that I was expecting good mileage.


----------



## sidewinder1 (May 12, 2020)

will be renting an apex nano 193bhs (3500lb dry / 4700lb gross) single axel travel trailer for an upcoming camping trip. i realize there is debate on using wdh but i'm in fl with no hills or curvy roads to put stress on the tow system and towing under rated limit. some on vwatlasforums have pulled bigger tandem trailer with no issues using wdh on factory hitch. thoughts or experiences? also, would pulling this trailer with bare hitch be a problem?

I've already installed this brake controller.

https://www.amazon.com/Tekonsha-90160-Primus-Electronic-Control/dp/B001P11SCM

this is the WDH that comes with the rental.


----------



## JBkr (Jun 18, 2018)

sidewinder1 said:


> will be renting an apex nano 193bhs (3500lb dry / 4700lb gross) single axel travel trailer for an upcoming camping trip. i realize there is debate on using wdh but i'm in fl with no hills or curvy roads to put stress on the tow system and towing under rated limit. some on vwatlasforums have pulled bigger tandem trailer with no issues using wdh on factory hitch. thoughts or experiences? also, would pulling this trailer with bare hitch be a problem?
> 
> I've already installed this brake controller.
> 
> ...


You wont need the WDH, I have the same trailer, it squats about 2" with a full water tank, and 4 bikes in the trunk. If you can just leave the water out till you get to the campsite.


----------



## sidewinder1 (May 12, 2020)

JBkr said:


> You wont need the WDH, I have the same trailer, it squats about 2" with a full water tank, and 4 bikes in the trunk. If you can just leave the water out till you get to the campsite.


good to know...site has full hookup so will be dry when towing. have decided to just use the wdh with weight distribution hardware loosened up as much as possible to minimize stress on the hitch and keep some sway control.


----------



## ChrisSandstorm (Oct 4, 2019)

Thanks for posting up the recent updates! We have our sites set on a 25' Airstream. The empty weight is 5500 and the tongue weight is 837. We have a 2019 Atlas SEL with factory Tow package. We also have a 2001 Landcruiser, which may end up being our main tow vehicle. In a pinch, looks like if we wanted to use our Atlas, we would be 503 pounds over the tow limit if dry and 337 lbs over the tongue weight. I am guessing I could add airbags to the rear springs to compensate for the added tongue weight.


----------



## RLineWeasel (Jul 1, 2020)

ChrisSandstorm said:


> Thanks for posting up the recent updates! We have our sites set on a 25' Airstream. The empty weight is 5500 and the tongue weight is 837. We have a 2019 Atlas SEL with factory Tow package. We also have a 2001 Landcruiser, which may end up being our main tow vehicle. In a pinch, looks like if we wanted to use our Atlas, we would be 503 pounds over the tow limit if dry and 337 lbs over the tongue weight. I am guessing I could add airbags to the rear springs to compensate for the added tongue weight.


That weight is a dry weight from the Airstream manufacturing facility, and not the true weight after propane, hitch, and loaded to camp. In my opinion, that is pushing an Atlas way too much on towing capacity, and the Atlas has too short of a wheel base to make that a very enjoyable ride over city driving speeds. If you're serious about that trailer, trade in the land cruiser for a half-ton truck, and tow it safely.


----------



## prettygood (Jun 19, 2002)

ChrisSandstorm said:


> Thanks for posting up the recent updates! We have our sites set on a 25' Airstream. The empty weight is 5500 and the tongue weight is 837. We have a 2019 Atlas SEL with factory Tow package. We also have a 2001 Landcruiser, which may end up being our main tow vehicle. In a pinch, looks like if we wanted to use our Atlas, we would be 503 pounds over the tow limit if dry and 337 lbs over the tongue weight. I am guessing I could add airbags to the rear springs to compensate for the added tongue weight.


I have a 22’ Airstream Sport, and can tell you that is at the upper limits of the Atlas’ capabilities. The 25’ Airstream will be way too much trailer. I have airbags and they don’t help that much, and the frame/hitch isn’t designed to hold that weight. If you want to move it from the side of the house to the curb, sure. Don’t take it on the road though.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

you guys know that VW specifically prohibits a weight distribution hitch on the Atlas, right?
https://www.etrailer.com/question-348446.html
https://www.vwatlasforum.com/threads/towing-a-trailer.2050/
https://www.etrailer.com/question-262905.html


----------



## gthoffman (Oct 27, 2014)

Not breaking any limits here, but i did pull a utility trailer w a golf cart in it this week...









Our camper (Coachmen Apex Nano 194BHS) is on order, will post pics later in Aug/ early Sept when we pick it up.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emdy (Nov 18, 2019)

2.0 towing, fun under 2000 lbs


----------



## macaddict (Oct 12, 2014)

gthoffman said:


> Not breaking any limits here, but i did pull a utility trailer w a golf cart in it this week...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How much is the 194BHS going for? It looks perfect for our needs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gthoffman (Oct 27, 2014)

macaddict said:


> How much is the 194BHS going for? It looks perfect for our needs.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We got the camper itself for $18.2k, which is maybe $1k more than non-pandemic pricing but we ordered it, added the off-grid package and wound up at $18.2k. Fees/nonsense took us just over $20k.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jplyman (Sep 10, 2018)

*Very happy with the towing of the Atlas*

I'm towing a lite weight tent trailer - 800 lbs dry weight. We did a 4,700 mile journey pulling this trailer fully loaded from the Atlanta area through South Dakota, Wyoming and Colorado and back home. Through the mountains as we camped everywhere in those areas. What was so impressive was the MPG - 20.4 for the entire trip - did 75 on the highways.


----------



## RLineWeasel (Jul 1, 2020)

I'm here to give a little update to my towing experience with the Atlas Cross Sport.
We have a 19' Rinker Captiva boat that we pull with the Cross Sport when camping, and the Atlas has done a descent job of towing around here (NE Kansas) when we needed it to. However, in late July we towed to Broken Bow lake in OK (about a 7 hour drive from us) and towing was just okay. First, I have to give the Atlas props for the stability of towing. Our boat and trailer, loaded for that trip probably weighed between 4,000 and 4,500 lbs. We made it about 6 hours into our trip, and I had a trailer tire blow out while traveling down a narrow 2 lane highway, with no shoulder to speak of, going about 32-65mph. (speed limit was 65). The Atlas handled the unstable trailer well, and I never felt in jeopardy of getting the vehicle and trailer stopped safely. Plus 1 for the Atlas. Towing on the way down was mostly on flat land, with a few hills. Our average mpg was around 11.8 - 12.0. Not great, but okay.

The drive home, was a bit different. We took a different drive home, so that I could follow a friend that lives close to us most of the way home, in case I had tire trouble again. This route took us through the NW corner of Arkansas and SW Missouri, which many of you know, is Ozark "mountain" country. I wouldn't call them mountains, but more like 500-600 ft tall hills. Either way, it's not like flat Kansas or Oklahoma. Anyway, on this 2 hour leg of the trip, the Atlas struggled quite a bit, and I for sure was missing the 30 extra hp our 2010 Traverse had over the 2020 V6 Atlas Cross Sport. I couldn't hold speed up hills at all, and in fact there were many hills that I gained speed going down up to 75 mph, only to drop down to just over 60 mph on the way back up the next hill. This was all the Atlas had to give, I had the pedal to the metal on several occasions. Fuel mileage dropped to 7 mph. 

We didn't buy the Atlas Cross Sport to be a full time tow rig by any means, but I wish I would have driven my Silverado on that trip, that's for sure. I know now that I will keep the boat towing by the Atlas limited to 1 or maybe 2 hours away from our house, nothing more.


----------



## gthoffman (Oct 27, 2014)

Finally picked this baby up! Frank pulled the camper without issues, and definitely got better mpg (still just 12-14) using cruise control. My lead foot was draining the gas tank for sure. 

The TT is a Coachmen Apex Nano 194BHS, awesome camper for the money. Weighs around 3900lbs dry, ~400lbs at the tongue w both LP tanks full. Now the camper mods start!

No major issues seeing around it honestly. I was worried about what folks have said about needing larger mirrors, but the trailer is only 6” wider on each side than Frank. Backing it down the 100’ driveway past a 40’ long stone wall was about the only tough part, but navigated it quickly without issue. 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gthoffman (Oct 27, 2014)

Another image:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## macaddict (Oct 12, 2014)

gthoffman said:


> Finally picked this baby up! Frank pulled the camper without issues, and definitely got better mpg (still just 12-14) using cruise control. My lead foot was draining the gas tank for sure.
> 
> The TT is a Coachmen Apex Nano 194BHS, awesome camper for the money. Weighs around 3900lbs dry, ~400lbs at the tongue w both LP tanks full. Now the camper mods start!
> 
> ...


Weight distributing hitch?
Air bags for the back?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gthoffman (Oct 27, 2014)

macaddict said:


> Weight distributing hitch?
> Air bags for the back?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


None of the above. Didn’t wag much down the highway in pretty moderate winds. The rear squats a couple inches (half the wheel arc to wheel gap), but it doesn’t look overloaded nor drive like the front is light. I don’t know much about bags used in this application, so interested to read more about them. I get the principle but haven’t read up on them at all. 

Last, WDH and Sway Control will void my lifetime bumper-bumper warranty (and I get that it would be hard to tell they were used if you looked at the Atlas with its hitch receiver empty) so just an adjustable ball and Tekonsha Prime IQ controller wired using the adapter from eBay utilizing the factory plug under the dead pedal. 

Taking it for a trip a couple hours away next weekend, will report back on the experience. The trip home from Canton to Cincinnati wasn’t bad, slow, but not bad and like I said, pretty good winds in farm country 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## macaddict (Oct 12, 2014)

gthoffman said:


> None of the above. Didn’t wag much down the highway in pretty moderate winds. The rear squats a couple inches (half the wheel arc to wheel gap), but it doesn’t look overloaded nor drive like the front is light. I don’t know much about bags used in this application, so interested to read more about them. I get the principle but haven’t read up on them at all.
> 
> Last, WDH and Sway Control will void my lifetime bumper-bumper warranty (and I get that it would be hard to tell they were used if you looked at the Atlas with its hitch receiver empty) so just an adjustable ball and Tekonsha Prime IQ controller wired using the adapter from eBay utilizing the factory plug under the dead pedal.
> 
> ...


Sounds good, thanks. How do you like the camper? I’m looking at that one too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gthoffman (Oct 27, 2014)

macaddict said:


> Sounds good, thanks. How do you like the camper? I’m looking at that one too.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We love it so far, plenty of room for us (just family of 4 + large dog), easy to tow, great price, etc. We are camping in the driveway this weekend to test stuff out. The kids love the bunks, but we didn’t even try to sleep on the factory queen mattress. Stole the fancy queen bed from the guest room. We picked this over the GeoPros and NoBos because I’m 6’4” and I needed something with the regular queen size bed if it was going to be comfortable. 

We also ordered it with the Off Grid package that included the dual LP tanks, the high flow exhaust fan (which we have on tonight to move air), the shower miser water saver, a 100W solar panel and controller, and maybe one other thing. Would recommend my salesperson (she was an internet salesperson and had it delivered to the closest place to me), and the dealership experience at GeneralRV, easy peasy and we settled on a good price. Beware that you gotta order one or place a deposit on one in build-line, as most are already sold that are in line. 

Coachmen also upgraded the front panel for 2021 to have the nice huge window so that was icing on the cake. 

No issues w headroom unless right under the AC, but my old house has taught me to get used to ducking . Happy to chat offline too if easier...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Koga14 (Nov 27, 2020)

gthoffman said:


> We love it so far, plenty of room for us (just family of 4 + large dog), easy to tow, great price, etc. We are camping in the driveway this weekend to test stuff out. The kids love the bunks, but we didn’t even try to sleep on the factory queen mattress. Stole the fancy queen bed from the guest room. We picked this over the GeoPros and NoBos because I’m 6’4” and I needed something with the regular queen size bed if it was going to be comfortable.
> 
> We also ordered it with the Off Grid package that included the dual LP tanks, the high flow exhaust fan (which we have on tonight to move air), the shower miser water saver, a 100W solar panel and controller, and maybe one other thing. Would recommend my salesperson (she was an internet salesperson and had it delivered to the closest place to me), and the dealership experience at GeneralRV, easy peasy and we settled on a good price. Beware that you gotta order one or place a deposit on one in build-line, as most are already sold that are in line.
> 
> ...




Any updates over the last two months? Both from atlas and nano. We have an 18 atlas and have narrowed our search of campers down to this one.


----------



## gthoffman (Oct 27, 2014)

Happy to provide additional info:

*RE: Atlas*

Still tows the trailer with no problem. We have taken it 3-4 hrs away from home, no major issues, gas mileage expectedly suffers in mountains (10-12 mpg). We typically travel with 500lbs of people/dog in the vehicle and pack the trailer with all the other items so the Atlas is riding relatively unloaded.
This specific trailer will cause the Atlas to squat half to the tire-wheel well gap, or 2”. I still don’t use WD or sway control as it is not recommended by VW, and frankly I’m not sure it is necessary. Keep in mind I’m not traveling in the open plains with high winds, just the Midwest (for now).
I bought a curt adjustable hitch ball and have it with a 3-4” rise I think for the trailer. It took a little guess/check to get it right, but you have to compensate for the squat on the Atlas with the right hitch ball or you’re going to look unsafe rolling down the highway. I would recommend the hitch ball (curt model 45900), has both common size balls and has rise or drop depending on the orientation.
I am considering air bagging the rear to bring the vehicle back up to level. It isn’t terribly expensive, but as I paid for a lifetime warranty on the vehicle I’m wary to do anything that could potentially jeopardize it. I would prefer it sat level under loading, but you know, everything is still fine without them.

*Re: Nano*

We love this thing, plain and simple. We are a family of 2 adults, 2 kids under 10 and a large dog and it is perfect for us in the amount of space.
I use the quick disconnect for propane the entire trim, running a portable Weber Q and a Blackstone. You have sufficient propane flow/pressure to run both at one time, which is super handy. I bought a collection of propane hose, y-connector to split to each grill, and the adapters to convert both the Weber and the Blackstone away from the green screw-on bottles.
We spent very little time inside the camper other than to do dishes or if it is raining, but there is plenty of room inside for us. Each kid gets a bunk, with the slide out, there is a lot of floor space for the pup. I will say we had no intention of using the stock queen mattress in the camper, as we had a queen sleep number gifted to us for a guest room and we thought better to use it instead. I modified the camper slightly for the install, adding an outlet in the storage bay at the front, routing airlines, and then a spade bit to make way for the lines to enter the camper cabin for the mattress. Best nights of sleep we’ve had away from home (we have sleep numbers at home too, so this provided some great consistency). We gave away the stock mattress, it still wrapped in plastic, so I have no idea if it could be comfortable for you/anyone.
At delivery our door was hard to close or open. After some detective work we figured out it was the SureStep. I adjusted its installation an inch or so and the door now closes and opens with ease. I think it should be your expectation that you’ll have to dial in a couple things once you get it home. From what I’ve read, that is a normal thing.
We love the amount of light the camper lets in with all its windows. That was a requirement for us, and when we found out ours was being built with the huge new front window we were thrilled.
Our Nano has the off-grid package too, we had to order it to get it prepped this way, but I would recommend it. The package comes with a shower miser to help conserve water in the shower if you’re boondocking, a high power exhaust fan in the main living area, a 100W solar panel, two LP tanks, and maybe one other thing. I can say the two LP tanks provide an extra level of confidence when cooking, knowing I shouldn’t run out, while the exhaust fan is on a decent amount of time to keep air moving inside (with the windows cracked too).
We have not used the AC yet, hasn’t been a need with the fan And the weather.
I did put covers on the vents on the roof as we leave the fan vent open a lot for ventilation and the cover prevents leaves, bugs, and rain from finding a way inside. Handy.
We currently travel with bikes inside the camper, which i don’t love, and it brings me to the rear bumper. I’ve been told I’d be fine putting a hitch on the bumper if it was only for bikes. My problem is I’m having some concerns after reading horror stories on the internet about bumpers falling of, bending, etc, under any load. I’ll probably need test it at some point in the Spring.
Our local RV dealership did a drive-through winterization so I did that this year. I may or may not do it in the future, but it was easy and the price was right so the camper is now parked for the winter.
If this is your first camper (it was ours), I think it would be wise to set aside another $1-2k for stuff. We bought outdoor chairs, a folding table, all the propane hoses, the vent covers, water/drain hoses, etc.

Happy to chat more offline if you’d like. Shoot me a note and I can answer any specific questions you might have.
-gth


----------



## Migs626 (Jan 17, 2021)

alombard said:


> *What are you Towing?*
> 
> We just completed a 2 week trip with over 5500km throughout eastern Canada on (at times) some of the worst logging roads imaginable to get to some Camp sites (as well as getting lost).
> 
> ...





alombard said:


> *What are you Towing?*
> 
> We just completed a 2 week trip with over 5500km throughout eastern Canada on (at times) some of the worst logging roads imaginable to get to some Camp sites (as well as getting lost).
> 
> ...


Hi alombard,

I have a 2018 Atlas SEL V6 4Motion. I just bought a 20’ Forest River Wolf Pup but was unable to bring it home as the dealer was unable to install the brake controller and would not allow me to tow without one. How did you connect yours? I been reading that the plug needed for the controller is behind the driver side kick panel, can you confirm that’s how you connected yours?
Thank you


----------



## Crzypdilly (Feb 20, 2004)

Migs626 said:


> Hi alombard,
> 
> I have a 2018 Atlas SEL V6 4Motion. I just bought a 20’ Forest River Wolf Pup but was unable to bring it home as the dealer was unable to install the brake controller and would not allow me to tow without one. How did you connect yours? I been reading that the plug needed for the controller is behind the driver side kick panel, can you confirm that’s how you connected yours?
> Thank you


Hey. You probably already have it sorted out by now, but the brake controller is an easy 10 minute DIY install if you buy the “eBay wiring harness.” The plug is located either behind the panel where you pop the hood open or in the driver’s floor doorsill. Either way, you have to get that hood handle panel off first. There’s a video on YouTube that will explain all that you need to do. 

Anyway, we also just got a Wolf Pup. We went with the 16BHS model. I’m using a Tekonsha Primus IQ brake controller and just installed a Curt sway control bar. No WDH tough as the manual says to not use it. I’m also using the VW hitch ball but I added a Reese sway control bracket for the Curt sway. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gthoffman (Oct 27, 2014)

Crzypdilly said:


> Hey. You probably already have it sorted out by now, but the brake controller is an easy 10 minute DIY install if you buy the “eBay wiring harness.” The plug is located either behind the panel where you pop the hood open or in the driver’s floor doorsill. Either way, you have to get that hood handle panel off first. There’s a video on YouTube that will explain all that you need to do.
> 
> Anyway, we also just got a Wolf Pup. We went with the 16BHS model. I’m using a Tekonsha Primus IQ brake controller and just installed a Curt sway control bar. No WDH tough as the manual says to not use it. I’m also using the VW hitch ball but I added a Reese sway control bracket for the Curt sway.
> 
> ...


Quick clarification to help. I can confirm the eBay harness was plug and play, worth the money. Secondly, my factory plug to mate the eBay cable to was under the dead pedal. You pop the sill, pop the panel off that holds the hood handle, then remove the dead pedal. It’s held underneath all wound up. 

I also have the Primus IQ controller, super easy setup on all accounts, the YouTube video is super handy for hood handles panel removal. Where the controller sits, screwed into the lower trim panel (black piece up under the dash), you can see the display from the controller through the holes in the steering wheel. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Harold P (Feb 6, 2021)

CarolinaSmoke said:


> We towed a Forest River travel trailer around 600 miles this weekend. Around 4200 lb dry weight, 500 lb hitch weight. Used a Curt Echo brake controller which worked great. I flipped the hitch after this photo was taken to get the trailer angle correct. There was a bit of sag in the rear end but didn't handle terribly. Hardly any sway, and no other issues. Got around 12 MPG the entire way which was the worst part of the whole deal. 2019 SEL with factory tow package.


Hey man, just wanna know what’s your specs of your TT? And what’s the HW of the trailer loaded. Did the atlas had a hard time pulling it? This is Because I’m planning of buying this 2021 Salem FsX 178BHSK with a HW of 550Lbs, 3904lbs dry weight, 1049 lbs cargo weight. We’re having a second thought of buying it due to the 550lbs TW.


----------



## gthoffman (Oct 27, 2014)

All ready to rock and roll for the weekend! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

gthoffman said:


> Finally picked this baby up! Frank pulled the camper without issues, and definitely got better mpg (still just 12-14) using cruise control. My lead foot was draining the gas tank for sure.
> 
> The TT is a Coachmen Apex Nano 194BHS, awesome camper for the money. Weighs around 3900lbs dry, ~400lbs at the tongue w both LP tanks full. Now the camper mods start!
> 
> ...


Just don't forget it's behind you while driving.


----------



## THEONESSSSSS (Jan 2, 2021)

CarolinaSmoke said:


> We towed a Forest River travel trailer around 600 miles this weekend. Around 4200 lb dry weight, 500 lb hitch weight. Used a Curt Echo brake controller which worked great. I flipped the hitch after this photo was taken to get the trailer angle correct. There was a bit of sag in the rear end but didn't handle terribly. Hardly any sway, and no other issues. Got around 12 MPG the entire way which was the worst part of the whole deal. 2019 SEL with factory tow package.


Have you considered those spring inserts to correct the rear sag? I have seen two types. One is a rubber spring spacer-like thingy that goes in-between the coil spring, and the other is a rubber air bag placed inside the spring with adjustable air pressure.


----------

